# Finally!!!



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

First time out today!!!
Me and a couple of my buddies decided to go check the ice depth on the river in minot and around the edges it was 2 - 3 inches so we droped a few lines in. didn't have any luck becouse we couldn't really venture to far from shore but still a blast just to be out on the ice this year. for awhile i was thinking there wasn't even gonna be any ice fishing this year...... yeah right. hope to maybe head to bakers bridge this weekend. anyone else been out or had any luck yet?

better start putting away the decoys becouse ice fishing is gonna be in full swing soon.  
[/b]


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

quack_dealer -

Man, you are a brave soul!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

u can called and check out fish and game department and see if is it safe to out for ice fishing before u walk on it ... I rather wait one or two more week or so will be freezen but think safe


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I going out for the first time this afternoon. A good three or four nights in the single digits after it freezes should make it good enough to walk on. Just take a spud bar with and make holes in the ice every five feet or so. Works for me. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> u can called and check out fish and game department and see if is it safe to out for ice fishing before u walk on it ...


They usually say Ice is never safe...which I can understand especially on rivers with current...


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

First time out, nine flags, five walleyes, not bad for a few hours. Nothing like seeing that flag go up for the first time. :beer:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Saw a few guys on the ice around the edges of smallers lakes this morning in the SE. The season is upon us..


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

duxnbux- was that SE ND? I think i am heading to some of the sloughs around Valley City tomorrow and am looking for any ice reports or people fishing any of the lakes around here... thanx


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Iv'e heard of a few brave souls going to try it this weekend. Im going to give it another week.42 degrees right now.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey RWHONK, what lake u fishing on? I was thinking about going to maple tomorrow. Heard some guys were out there during thanksgiving and there was already 3inches of ice..... :roll: hard to believe but there have been a few more people heading out there this weekend! Cant' wait to catch that first eye of the winter!

good luck everyone and stay safe!

:beer:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I am fishing in Northern Minnesota with some friends I used to go to college with. There is about 3 inches of ice up here but it was windy and rainy last night so it will probobly be a little worse today.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

RWHONKER

I am living in Thief River and I am always loking to find someone to fish with. PM me !!!!


----------



## nd_gunslayer (Aug 9, 2004)

quackdealer: you won't be able to catch fish until i come with, you are just a dumb kid!


----------



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

qunslayer, good thing we got a 10 in. auger or i might have alittle problem pulling in those jumbo perch. :beer:

oh by the way might wan to dress warm becouse it might get cold out. especially when i got the house all to myself! then we'll see whose lauphing


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

FINALLY made it out. fished olson wpa west of valley city this morning from 8:30-12:00. i found ice from 3-4 inches where i was.. tried a bunch of lures and punched alot of holes for using a spud, fished throughout 4-12 ft. of water but never had a bite. did mark a few fish though...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cool. Will have to get out that way...Olson's, talk about a hit-and-miss place, one day they're on, the next day they're gone. For me, it is mostly the "gone" category!


----------

